# Lý Do Bạn Mất Ngủ Triền Miên



## Dungtran (13/12/19)

Mất ngủ là một triệu chứng do nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra, do tuổi tác, thói quen sinh hoạt, ăn uống không lành mạnh làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ, lâu dần sẽ bị biến chứng trở thành căn bệnh mãn tính, làm bạn mất ngủ triền miên hoặc không ngon giấc.
Cùng Tatana tìm hiểu rõ về những lý do chính khiến bạn thường xuyên mất ngủ.

*Những Lý Do Mất Ngủ*

*Mất ngủ do thói quen sinh hoạt*
Do sử dụng những chất kích thích như bia, rượi, cà phê, những đồ uống có ga hay ăn quá no, dầu mỡ trước đi ngủ…
Do công việc, bị rối loạn giấc ngủ do thay đổi giờ giấc công việc, ca ngày, ca đêm thay đổi liên tục. Do chênh lệch mũi giờ, du lịch hoặc công tác nước ngoài cũng là nguyên do gây mất ngủ.
Sử dụng các thiết bị điện tử, những ánh sáng xanh từ thiết bị điện thoại, ipad làm ảnh hưởng giờ giấc ngủ.
Bị stress do căng thẳng áp lực từ công việc hay học tập làm cơ thể khó đi vào giấc ngủ
Những lý do này có thể làm bạn khó ngủ vài ngày nhưng nếu tình trạng này kéo dài thì đây chính là lý do khiến bạn mất ngủ triền miên.






Thói quen ăn uống không hợp lý và rượi bia là tác nhân chủ yếu gây nên mất ngủ​
*Mất ngủ do bệnh. *Mắc bệnh cũng được coi là nguyên nhân gây mất ngủ kéo dài, những cơn đau phiến toái, gây mệt mỏi, song song đó là việc suy nghĩ là bệnh tình nhiều hơn nên khiến cho tâm trí bạn khó có thể ngủ ngay được, hay sự lo lắng còn làm bạn không thể ngủ liền mạch được.

*Mất ngủ do tuổi tác. *Tuổi tác là lý do mất ngủ phổ biến, do cơ thể bị lão hóa, tuổi càng cao thời gian ngủ thường có xu hướng giảm dần.

*Một số biện pháp khắc phục*
Dù ở độ tuổi nào nếu không có chế ăn uống hay thói quen sinh hoạt hằng ngày "thất thường" đều có nguy cơ mắc chứng mất ngủ.






_Tạo lịch trình ngủ và thức dậy đúng giờ, để nên tạo đồng hồ sinh học cho cơ thể_​
Vì vậy, để có một giấc ngủ ổn định, chất lượng giấc ngủ tốt, bạn nên tập những thói quen sau:

Tránh không gian yên tĩnh, tránh tiếng ồn, nhiệt độ thích hợp.
Nên tạo thói quen đi và ngủ đúng giờ
Không dùng nước với các chất kích thích như cà phê, rượi bia, thuốc lá,…
Hạn chế ngủ ngày
Tắm nước nóng trước khi ngủ giúp tăng nhiệt độ cơ thể giúp dễ ngủ hơn
Nên tập thể dục, thiền hoặc yoga để nâng cao chất lượng giấc ngủ hơn.
Có chế độ ăn uống hợp lý, nhiều vitamin, khoáng chất và chất xơ, hạn chế đường chất béo, nâng cao miễn dịch và sức đề kháng, tránh mắc bệnh.
Ngoài ra, một tấm nệm tốt, một chiếc gối êm cũng là yếu tố góp phần tạo nên giấc ngủ ngon






_Tạo không gian sạch sẽ để bảo vệ sức khỏe, lại giúp cơ thể dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ_​
*TATANA*​


----------



## tranggg (15/6/20)

thói quen ăn uống không hợp lý và rượi bia là tác nhân chủ yếu gây nên mất ngủ


----------



## Dungtran (7/7/20)

tranggg nói:


> thói quen ăn uống không hợp lý và rượi bia là tác nhân chủ yếu gây nên mất ngủ


Dạ đúng rồi ạ


----------

